# Scratch Building



## Bucklaew (Oct 7, 2010)

Good morning all,

I am into scratch building buildings. I have one problem. I am not an artist in any sense of the word. So painting doors, windows and detailing the building is just not something I can do. I am look for somewhere to buy windows and doors in HO scale. They can be either decal or plastic replicas. Any help in finding a source would be helpful. I've looked on ebay with no joy. I have seached with Google and Bing still no joy. TIA


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

Bucklaew said:


> Good morning all,
> 
> I am into scratch building buildings. I have one problem. I am not an artist in any sense of the word. So painting doors, windows and detailing the building is just not something I can do. I am look for somewhere to buy windows and doors in HO scale. They can be either decal or plastic replicas. Any help in finding a source would be helpful. I've looked on ebay with no joy. I have seached with Google and Bing still no joy. TIA


Hi Buck,
I'm a scratch builder also, but mainly of bridges.
Why don't you tell us just exactly what you are looking for???
I did the same things as you did looked on EBAY and did a Google search
and came up with all kinds of doors and windows for scratch building
There are lots of suppliers for those kind of items!!!
One of the main suppliers in all scales is Grandt Line Products. There are many others also!!
Cheers .... Dave


----------



## dozer (Jan 2, 2010)

I've taken pictures of real doors, windows, shop doors etc then resized them, printed them out, trimmed them and glued them to painted styrene buildings. They turned out excellent. Very easy to do.


----------



## andersley (Oct 24, 2010)

For my Slovenian station building I made patterns in plastic strip then made moulds in silicone and cast multiple ones in resin. But I wanted a specific set of windows and doors. For generic items such as these there are numerous suppliers. A good source if info is the Walthers cataloge, where US and European items are shown.

Good luck in your quest.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

dozer said:


> I've taken pictures of real doors, windows, shop doors etc then resized them, printed them out, trimmed them and glued them to painted styrene buildings. They turned out excellent. Very easy to do.


Take a look at the recent "South Shore Model RR Club" thread. Scroll down to the pics ... there's one shot there of some very realistic-looking brick buildings ... the entire facade (including windows) is simply photo-printed "wallpaper". Very convincing.

TJ


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Are these the type of items you're looking for?

http://grandtline.com/architectural_parts/ho%20scale/ho_scale_architectural_index.htm

Google this.............

scale architectural details for modeling


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice find there, Jim! Looks like they have a pretty wide selection.

TJ


----------



## Sawdust (Oct 26, 2010)

Bucklaew said:


> Good morning all,
> 
> I am into scratch building buildings. I have one problem. I am not an artist in any sense of the word. So painting doors, windows and detailing the building is just not something I can do. I am look for somewhere to buy windows and doors in HO scale. They can be either decal or plastic replicas. Any help in finding a source would be helpful. I've looked on ebay with no joy. I have seached with Google and Bing still no joy. TIA


Hi Buck I have been SB for many years & these folks have a lot of nice doors & windows.
https://tichytraingroup.com/index.php?page=company_info.php


----------



## Bucklaew (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks all. I like the photo suggestion, never crossed my mind. Have checked out both sorces and will be using then also.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Buck,

Welcome to the forum! I saw an interesting site recently where a fellow wanted the inside to look correct (instead of cardboard walls). At the time, he was building a 7-11 store. So, he used the normal clear plastic for his plate glass windows, but then went down to the local 7-11. He took his camera, went inside and put his shoulders against the plate glass, as close to center on the glass storefront as possible. He then took several photos of the racks and opposite wall. After some experimenting with down-scaling, he printed one out on photo paper and attached it inside the glass, giving a nice interior view of the store.


----------



## MattyVoodoo (Oct 26, 2010)

Great site Stillakid! Excellent products!


----------

